# Is my A. Lange & Sohne real or fake?



## TGoodwin (11 mo ago)

Would love some help in deciphering whether the watch my father gave me that he found in an estate sale in a jewelery box is real or fake.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As Lange are some of the highest quality and priced watches in the world…..what do you think? Honestly?


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

C’mon man! Not this again 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

On the dial, the letter A in the word GERMANY appears to be ducking


----------



## psudc13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does not seem to be on par with the brand. Movement looks low rent.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

It's whatever you want it to be.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Lange's are precision works of art, is that a precision work of art? I don't think so, but at least the strap looks like real alligator!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

The craftsmanship of the master watchmakers of the German hi-end luxury watch manufacturer can be seen here very well in the extremely finely decorated movement with the solid gold pressed plate rotor and the filigree Geneva Shanghai stripes, which were beaten into the movement bridges with the very rough rough file. An indication of authenticity is also provided by the exquisite and perfectly aligned large date, and if it also indicates the 32nd to 39th day of the month, then that is always an indication of excellent watchmaking.
On the used market, the watch shown here can certainly fetch $50,000… [/sarcasm]


----------



## Buddhabelly (Jan 9, 2022)

Why do we always get these types of posts? 1st post too…

Really!?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Keep it for sentimental value. Not worth much else.....


----------



## ScouseWatch (Jan 4, 2022)

My favourite part is that is 100% a sticker on that rotor...


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

TGoodwin said:


> Would love some help in deciphering whether the watch my father gave me that he found in an estate sale in a jewelery box is real or fake.


You can get an answer by looking at the dial - Date wheel and bottom indices are misaligned for a start and the movement is quite rough looking, not remotely up to the standards of the company.








A. Lange & Sohne Watch: How to Spot a Real vs. Fake or Replica


Protect yourself from online A. Lange & Sohne watch counterfeiters. Learn these red flags and the common design details that forgers flub on knock-offs.




www.truefacet.com





This fake doesn't even match the standards of an Aliexpress watch I bought for less than $100.


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

well, at least he posted pics ...


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi OP - here let me Google that for you: LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You 

Does it look like this, even remotely? Not really, right? That "8" in the date window is a bit crooked, hey? In a 15k watch. I don't think so. Nope.











Oh yeah, I forgot about the back. The real one is just a tad nicer to look at, would you not agree?










Ok, ciao!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

without (further) words…


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

From a father AND found in an estate sale. Where's my bingo card?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Fake

Closed


----------

